# Planescape - Dead God Rising ~OOC



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

So, anyone interested in playing in a planecape campaign, just let me know your charcter ideas (race, class, alignment, faction).

If enough players show interest i will run two campaigns wit hdifferent protagonists, each with its own flavour and tone to better accomodate tastes.

The first idea (and the main one im concentrating on for now) is the moraly ambiguous one, where neutral characters fit in best. mercenaries, sell-swords, and generally characters who do not give a flying-monkey's arse about who they work for and who theryre opposing. Ideally, they have a history based in Sigil, and they consider themselves talented at what they do. Im looking for genral EL +1 races for this adventure (though others are welcome), with planetouched being the ones im looking for the most.
Planar races A good knowledge of the planes would be helpful (to characters, if not the players!).
I would expect (or hope) for some playes to use the planar substitution levels from the Planar Handbook for characters created for this adventure
This adventure will involve more planar politics (faction/religion/planar interaction), though combat will be far from uncommon. 
I imagine this one to be more gritty, dark and far from high-fantasy. think maddening sojourns through pandemonium, hostile trips to the abyss (where you may or may not be working for baatezu..) and so on. 

The other idea is a more traditional - standard 'good' party (clueless - character from the material plane) would fit into this party more than the other one. composed of more common races. Think swashbuckling action, and the sense of wonder at seeing new planes for the first time. Journerys on flying ships though the plane of air, treks through the outlands and so on.

Of course any class/race can take part in either campaign, but keep in mind tha tsome characters may not fit in (no paladins in the first idea, for instance!)


Rules:
All core rulebooks
PH II
Planar Handbook and Manual of the Planes
all Complete Books
all Races of Books (including Race of the Dragon, but not Races of Eberron)
The Spell Compendium (all spells should come from the above books, any exceptions - just show me the spell and I'll let you know)
Feats/Skills from the Panewalker.com site (anything else, just ask me and ill let you know)
Tome of Magic (i like all classes in that book though i doubt anyone will use them)
Magic of Incarnum and Expanded Psionics Handbook (i wont be using anything from those books but if anyone wants to use feats/classes etc from there, feel free to)
and Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss

Ability Scores: 32 point buy, should make pretty good characters with that

HP: 1/2+1 (1st level is max, as usual)

Starting Gold: 9000, no item can be worth more than 4,500 (magical items from the abov books only, no exceptions).

List your characters' languages, alignment and Faction (and religion, if any). These are all quite important

And, as Thanee pointed out, keep in mind that outsiders are not humanoids, so many spells do affect them differently (that what things like charm monster etc are for)

And finally: anyone who is a faction member may have an extra feat chosen from the faction feats at the Planewalker.com site. The character should be a member-in-good-standing of the fation if he/she is to have such a feat. i leave it up to you whether or not to take the feat (all prerequisited do apply)


Rules:
all standard PH rules, with the addition of Defence Bonus and Armour as DR. no more no less

I'm also looking for a post speed of at least 1-2 days, hopefully more, to keep things running at a good pace to keep interests high

for any other info, please ask

Nalfeshnee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

i will be at work for the next 8 hours, so please forgive the delay in replies


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd like to mull over some concepts in my head, but I've always loved modrons so I'm leaning in that direction. A rogue modron down on his luck, intellectual, but out of its element, trying to find some meaningful purpose to serve. I'm thinking that a psionic character may be the way to go; a modron who harnesses the power of pure logical thought to affect the world around it. Let me know if this sounds good.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

Rofl! Ambrus I knew it, look at my suggesting in the other thread. lol

It seems like the adventure wouldn't really be in line with my character, his philosophy is somewhat similar to that of the sons of mercy so I don't think he would work well with a party of amoral/imoral hired killers.  Besides he's not very combat oriented so they'ed probably have little reason to keep him around anyway.  Then again he might feel that he can do more good being the concience of the group.  Of course the last time I played with someone who had no concept of morality I hated it, but that was actually the player and not just the character... ARG I'm torn.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2006)

Oooh!  I'm interested.  I'm thinking CG Bariaur Barbarian of the Free League...


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a character who might work out alright in either of the presented stories (Since I haven't given her any play yet, her overall attitude is still flexible.)  But uh... I'd have to ask if you'd consider the Half-Fey Template from the Fiend Folio.  I can give you the important crunchy bits if you don't have the book.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

A mercenary binder, maybe going for anima mage, would be fun. I'll look over planewalker.com but I'm thinking bladeling or tiefling right now. I don't have planar handbook or the 3e manual of planes so I'd be going off planewalker.

I don't think you've said level in this one, is it ECL 5, LA +1 as in the original thread?


----------



## resistor (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm thinking of a Githzerai Psion (not sure what specialization yet) called Arshakka.  He was trained as an Anarch as a youngling, but had a major epiphany that led to his emmigration to Sigil and joining the Signers.  He firmly believes that the universe is a figment of his imagination, and that he is able to shape it through concentration (his psionic powers).  His experience as an Anarch only reaffirms this belief.

He was a loyal member of the Signers, but didn't play a large part in the Faction War, as he was away in Limbo at the time, practicing his Anarch abilities.  He has not announced any membership to the Mind's Eye, mostly because he does not hold with some of the newer credos brought in from the Believers of the Source.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooo!  Planescape!  Shiney!  I would very much like to be a part of this, but I have so many ideas buzzing around in my head right now...

Ok, I've just looked through my Planescape boxed set and congitated on some stuff and I think I have a plan.  A spiker psion Signer, one who creates and destroys with the power of his mind, and figures that conscious control of the rest of the multiverse is little more than then next level of self-enlightenment away.  He was considered a little bit mad by most of his people, but his own determination to see his dreams of pure power realized led him to Sigil, and eventually to the Sign of One faction.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 1, 2006)

I would like to express my interest in such a game.  Cerastes, LN Zenythri Monk of the Transcendent Order


----------



## Raylis (Aug 1, 2006)

Cutters from the origninal posting are still part of the first game/plot, yesno?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 1, 2006)

Raylis: it depends which game they would rather play in, though yes. well, for the time being i will be concentrating on the first game (running toat once is a bit of a strain, if you know what i mean) though anyone expressing interestin the second idea will not be forgotten and if the first campaign goes well and i have enough time to run a second at the same time, illdo that.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 1, 2006)

ah yes, spikers, zenythrai... modrons! this is what planescape is all about! 

Gli'jar: Zenythri monks; always a good choice (or clerics, i suppose). any ideas on style?

Isida Kep'Tukari: Singer psions are a favourate of mine - it seems too obvious an idea to not expand upon. and i like integrating classes wit hraces that arent a natural first choice, like spiker and psion. Well at least theyre not a first choice to me! i think of warrior-types when i think of bladeling/spikers

Voadam: good on you, binders are one of my top three classes (alongside duskblades and warlocks) any particular vestiges? (
Tenebrous would be very interesting. very interesting indeed, though will create conflicts with the character. not always a bad thing i guess )

Resistor: lets hope no githyanki show up, eh? 

RobotRobotI: half-fey are my favourate half-creature template after the half-vampire from LM, so im quite familiar with them. though keep in mind that your hp will be quite low compared to the rest of the party, so you'll be vulnerable in fights. but the cool-factor makes up for it imho. whats the base race?

GlassEye: well bariaur and free league go together like... slaadi and limbo, i guess


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 1, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Rofl! Ambrus I knew it, look at my suggesting in the other thread. lol
> 
> It seems like the adventure wouldn't really be in line with my character, his philosophy is somewhat similar to that of the sons of mercy so I don't think he would work well with a party of amoral/imoral hired killers.  Besides he's not very combat oriented so they'ed probably have little reason to keep him around anyway.  Then again he might feel that he can do more good being the concience of the group.  Of course the last time I played with someone who had no concept of morality I hated it, but that was actually the player and not just the character... ARG I'm torn.




as i said above, i will be concentrating on the first adventure first, though ill be keeping in mind the other idea for a second if things work out and i get an overload of people wanting to play (though whether ill run both at the same time remains to be decided...)

though ive always been a fan of an 'outsider' PC in a group of characters who do not agree (morally) with him. it creates many RP choices, though make sure he/she's not TOO out of his/her element. a bit of conflict is god. a LG character in a party of CE guys i a recipy for dead paladin (or some dead CE guys with a soon-to-be dead paladin)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 1, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'd like to mull over some concepts in my head, but I've always loved modrons so I'm leaning in that direction. A rogue modron down on his luck, intellectual, but out of its element, trying to find some meaningful purpose to serve. I'm thinking that a psionic character may be the way to go; a modron who harnesses the power of pure logical thought to affect the world around it. Let me know if this sounds good.




I've never been a fan of Modron Pc's but please... prove me wrong. i think the modron outcast has to be the only race my group and i has never considered playing in many many campaigns. it would be nice to see what they are actually like. though its strange physiology will make him an interesting character to RP


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 1, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> as i said above, i will be concentrating on the first adventure first, though ill be keeping in mind the other idea for a second if things work out and i get an overload of people wanting to play (though whether ill run both at the same time remains to be decided...)



At a glance it seems to me that you have an abundance of players interested in a second campaign. I'd like to know if there will be a second campaign or not before I spend some time fleshing out a character though. Should I bother?

I'd also like to confirm who'd be in the campaign and which characters would be in the party; if the party has a strong chaotic bent then I'd reconsider playing a ardent LN character and instead make my CN xeph soulblade.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> as i said above, i will be concentrating on the first adventure first, though ill be keeping in mind the other idea for a second if things work out and i get an overload of people wanting to play (though whether ill run both at the same time remains to be decided...)
> 
> though ive always been a fan of an 'outsider' PC in a group of characters who do not agree (morally) with him. it creates many RP choices, though make sure he/she's not TOO out of his/her element. a bit of conflict is god. a LG character in a party of CE guys i a recipy for dead paladin (or some dead CE guys with a soon-to-be dead paladin)




Well when you put it that way it doesn't sound so bad, I guess I'll see how it goes.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 1, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> RobotRobotI: half-fey are my favourate half-creature template after the half-vampire from LM, so im quite familiar with them. though keep in mind that your hp will be quite low compared to the rest of the party, so you'll be vulnerable in fights. but the cool-factor makes up for it imho. whats the base race?




Probably human, maybe Halfling, just because I like the idea of a half-fey being a bit smaller.  I've actually got a sheet for an ECL 6 half-fey/human done, although I have to modify the stats a bit to fit 32 point buy.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm new to Enworld, but not new to PbP (I've been over at WotC for longer than I like to remember).  The only experience I have with planescape is from the computer game "Torment," but if that game is an accurate representation of the flavor, then I'm a big fan.

If you're still taking new characters, I'd be interested in playing a planetouched of some kind.  Maybe an Aasimar Cleric, or a Tiefling Wizard?

Edit: BTW, I'd prefer the first idea, but either one sounds like fun.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm up for either the good or neutral party.  Where do I send the character?


----------



## rowport (Aug 1, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

Nalfeshnee-

OK!  I fleshed out my proposed PC, Nuan the Houseless, a Neraph Ranger/Monk member of the Doomguard Faction.

I will not post his writeup here, as you wanted to keep the OOC details quiet based on your other thread.  As a LN nihilist (well, he *is* one of the Doomguard, after all!) he would likely fit better in your #1 game rather than your #2 game.  But, I am happy to try out either, whereever you think best fits.

I have to track down your contact info from the other thread...


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Gli'jar: Zenythri monks; always a good choice (or clerics, i suppose). any ideas on style?




Nothing concrete at this point.  I do not find any of the styles in the SRD overly appealing.  Is there anything that screams out monk in PHII or complete adventurer or another place where styles can be located?  How are the planar handbook faction class for ciphers.  I have not paid it much attention of late?

Are we creating chars. at ECL 5?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 2, 2006)

send any character sheets/histories to VehemerAThotmailDOTcom, and ill have a look at them there

well i am looking for 6 appropiate characters for the first campaign idea. but if enough players do show interst ill try to run another, time permitting, but the main campaign will be the first one, and as far as style goes, as i said above, i am looking for a grittier feel, more jaded characters, with strong opinions on the multiverse, theyve seen it all before, or at least think they have  as far as alignmens go, im looking for chaotic over lawful, neutral over over good. appropiate alignments would be CG, CN, TN and (at a stretch) NE

i will pick the characters/classes/races best suited to the first idea, keeping party balance and usesfulness in mind, though most importantly, character backround will be an important thing - i want characters that provide good RP opportunities with one another.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 2, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Are we creating chars. at ECL 5?




yes

well the cipher from planar handbbok is nothing to scream home about, and most feats from the PHII are high level. Complete Warrior and Unearthed Arcana have the best monk resources


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok so i've received 4 charcter sheets so far (thanks A'koss, Dire Lemming, Raylis, Rowport)

assuming you all want to play in the first aventure, theres no problem with the characters... even though horses are an interesting equipment choice in Planescape 

Dire Lemming: have you figured out if you want to  play in the first adventure yet?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Ok so i've received 4 charcter sheets so far (hanks A'koss, Dire Lemming, Raylis, Rowport)
> 
> assuming you all want to play in the first aventure, theres no problem with the characters... even though horses are an interesting equipment choice in Planescape
> 
> Dire Lemming: have you figured out if you want to  play in the first adventure yet?





I'll give the first game a chance, I'm not sure if I'll like it but I won't be until I try.  Of course I still can't think of a suitable backstory to my character that fits with his beleifs.    Also wondering now that I've read some more about it if I should trade something in to have enough for a Mimir.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 2, 2006)

mimirs are cool things to have around.

though if youre not sure about the first one you can always play in the second. it may not happen straight away, but i will run it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Ok so i've received 4 charcter sheets so far (thanks A'koss, Dire Lemming, Raylis, Rowport)




Have you not received my mails? I've sent you two character proposals (the first as mentioned in the original thread and a slightly different take). 

Maybe they are stopped by the spam filter (Subject: Planescape Character Proposal, if you want to check there)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> assuming you all want to play in the first aventure, theres no problem with the characters... even though horses are an interesting equipment choice in Planescape



Is the campaign primarily set in Sigil then? Are there other affordable planar mounts? _(Hmmm... a goristro sherpa would be nice...)_


----------



## rowport (Aug 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Ok so i've received 4 charcter sheets so far (thanks A'koss, Dire Lemming, Raylis, Rowport)
> 
> assuming you all want to play in the first aventure, theres no problem with the characters... even though horses are an interesting equipment choice in Planescape ?



Nalfeshnee-

Coolio!  I am looking forward to it!  Regarding this from your post above:
"...for the first campaign idea. ...as far as alignmens go, im looking for chaotic over lawful, neutral over over good. appropiate alignments would be CG, CN, TN and (at a stretch) NE"

I realize that my character is (currently) LN.  But, as likely clear from his background, moving towards TN is a *very* strong possiblity.  As a Neraph, he is Chaotic by nature, although he struggles intentionally towards Law.  I think (and hope) that all of this will create story fodder rather than be disruptive; if it will be a problem, I can make him Ex-Monk TN right away.  Let me know!

(I will cross-post this in the other thread; I am not sure where I should be posting.)


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

Although I expressed some intial interest in this game, I've since started up a game of my own.  To be sure I don't spread myself too thin, I'm going to bow out.  Have fun everyone!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2006)

Just sent mine in for consideration.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanee: sorry but ive not received anything

though i did just receive one for a shadowswyft rogue (i think thats Deuce Traveller)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Is the campaign primarily set in Sigil then? Are there other affordable planar mounts?




well not really, though ive always thought the idea of horses using portals strange. Well no one else has one for now, it seems pretty redundant at the moment. could come in useful though...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Thanee: sorry but ive not received anything




 I will send it again under another account then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee, I am working on my character sheet, I hope to get it submitted to you by late Thursday the 3rd, Central time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Thanee: sorry but ive not received anything
> 
> though i did just receive one for a shadowswyft rogue (i think thats Deuce Traveller)




It is indeed.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, been busy working days in the office and nights surveying abandoned mines for bats.  I should be able to get you something by Friday.  I have a partially completed writeup.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

As much as I would love to be a part of this I think it would leave me a little over-extended.  Thus, I will not be submitting a character.   Have fun and watch out for the barmies!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry to see you go GlassEye and Tyler Durden, but thanks anyway for expressing interest. 

The rest of you: hurry up, i'd ike to start soon


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

You should have some characters from me in your inbox now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

Rowport: there shouldn't be any problem with the character

Thanee: i've got the character

Dire Lemming: made up your mind yet?


Unless i get any more charcter sheets today, i've got the starting group, which seems quite balanced. I would ahve liked more fighters, but meh... not important. its refreshing (for me at least) to see so many monk and sorcerer suggestions. My group is not to ofond of either class (though i have played some interesting charaters of both clases, even multiclassed)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Thanee: i've got the character




Both?  First one is the draconic fighter/sorcerer, second one a (more or less) pure sorcerer.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> I would ahve liked more fighters, but meh... not important.



Well... if you think we've got enough spellcasters and figure a fighter-type would be beneficial, I've been looking over some of the info released about the Tome of Battle and would be happy to try one of the new melee classes like the Warblade or maybe the Swordsage. Some people are saying the they have the book already so maybe it's around town? (I was going to pick it up anyway). Either way I'm good.

And I can also understand if you want to get the show on the road...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, and it would be good to know what the starting party is (i.e. which characters you put together for the first game). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

A'koss: ive seen the rules for the swordsage and they look pretty nifty. would be nice to see them tried out. for the moment,  there are three arcane spellcasters (none of which are pure spellcasters). A fighter class would balance things out more, however. so go ahead (but be quick if you do ).

Thanee: for the time being the party is:
Llyra, a very humany sorceress F (Thanee)
Jema, an earth genasi monk F (Jaylis)
Nuan, a neraph ranger/monk M (Rowport)
Tyrjon, an aasimar battle sorcerer M (A'koss)
Kyran, an aasimar bard M (Dire Lemming)
Noch, a shadowswyft rogue M (Deuce Traveler) 

so pretty good combat. a good range of skills. variety of (arcane) spellcasting 
The only problem you may have is a lack of turning and dedicated healing, but that  is no big problem (i never liked the idea of parties being too balanced for the sake of balance). 

So unless there's any last minute problems, i can begin with the story on Play the Game...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

*too slow*

Sounds like I'm I too late to send in the bladeling binder 1, sorcerer 3 I was thinking of. I haven't gotten around to doing him out yet and his role of arcane caster with some extras seems already well covered with this party array. Have fun.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

There will be two games most likely... so I wouldn't say that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

keep your eye on Talking the Talk for news on anotehr adventure


----------



## rowport (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> ...So unless there's any last minute problems, i can begin with the story on Play the Game...



Just give us the "go"!  Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!  

I had a few 'housekeeping' questions.  Could somebody give me a quick reminder of how to code in spoiler boxes, text colors, etc?  Is there a certain format that you want us to use, Nalfeshnee?  Are our characters going to be posted in the rogue's gallery or just secret player/GM?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

[sblock=here it is]http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode#color[/sblock]

Ill keep them secret... for now. get to know each other first 

Give me  moment to get thigs set up (ie: cut and paste and get last minute things sorted out).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

the thread is to be called Planescape - Dead God Rising


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a lil request to everyone involved in the just starting game... could you please include the description (appearance and whatever else might be known about him or her) of your character in the first post. That should be doable. 

And maybe wait, that everyone can at least post once before the replies start flying around.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

thread's up in Playing the Game: Planescape - Dead God Rising


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

Since my character is the dark, sneaky type, I'm going to go with black for my dialogue color like so:

As he sneaks behind the ogre, Noch says, "Just kidding, I'll go with Teal"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

How much would you charge me for those tinted goggles that I put in my initial description?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee, I've sent my character in as a possible alt.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 4, 2006)

> A'koss: ive seen the rules for the swordsage and they look pretty nifty. would be nice to see them tried out.



Yeah, looking at the lineup it's probably a really good idea to get another front-liner in there. Our arcane spellcasting is definitely solid with full sorceress and a bard for support. Crossing my fingers, the book should be in my game store tomorrow (though the PT guy at the store didn't know for certain). That said, quite a bit of the class has been revealed on various MB already so I'm comfortable statting out a preliminary (Tuladhara okay?) Swordsage until I get my hands on the book.


Edit: Preliminary character sent.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

Added background to my online character sheet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

As for the Planescape Cant, I found THIS site to be quite useful and much, much, much better to find something than the planewalker one.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

> I've seen a problem with IC months ago where it would go and make multiple rolls when you only want one (but you'd only see them if you searched under your name). I thought they had fixed that problem though... My advice would be to click the link to their Feedback page and report it so they can get after it.




Yep, I know, I had that problem a few times in the past before it got fixed... but that was different (multiple equal rolls coming right after each other, in my case they were interleaved). 

That's why I suspected, that our DM has been rolling for us. 

BTW, Nalfeshnee, if you want to take your rolls instead of mine, that's totally fine with me (even though my rolls were pretty neat ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's why I suspected, that our DM has been rolling for us.



Ahh... that would make sense. Yeah, I'm fine if Nalfeshnee wants to do the rolls for us. Either way I'm good.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm with Thanee and A'koss, I don't care about rolling fake dice.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

While that's not what I meant up there, I'm fine either way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

hate to burst the bubble guys but... that little set of spot and listen checks took me around half an hour to do, so if you dont mind... once combats begin to rear their ugly heads, please roll your own dice, its too much for one guy to handle!

also if anyone wants to use a skill or anything, just say what you want  to do and include the dice roll. ill let you know if you can (in which case the roll counts), or cant (in which case it doesnt matter). but i do think tha twill save time in the game especially with people posting from different time zones (im GMT +1 if anyone cares)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

Fair enough.   

(GMT *-7*)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Also, just to let you know... i suffered a major computer crash a few hours ago on one of my harddrives and lost 100+ gigs-worth of stuff, including this adventure. so i may be a bit slow on the replies as a hastily revies what ive got... sorry, HAD, prepared...

of course at the moment thats the least of my problems, but ill do my best to keep up to speed with the posts. hope i havent been too slow so far.

(in case anyone cares, i lost a novel i was writing that was numbering 1500 pages+ luckily im not that much of an idiot and a i have a backup copy on my old PC...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Man, that really sucks.  But I guess that's obvious... Sorry to hear about that.  Well I'll put a spot check in my last post.  Oh and I'm -10 GMT.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

Oi. 

That can certainly put the screws to a guy's day. I suffered through the same thing last last year with a HD failure and lost all kinds of stuff with only minimal backups. At least you were smart enough have backups and thankfully HDs are pretty cheap to replace...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh yeah... if everyoe could send me their character sheets again, i would be very grateful (i kinda lost them too )


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

Resent...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Sent, also is your last post in relation to my 24s or my corrected rolls.  the 24s were a result of my not knowing how it IC worked and put just 20+4 in the dice entry, my new ones are from after I figured out that I'd done something wrong and that I had to put 1d20+4.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

luckily its the proper rolls


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

GMT +1 here as well. And I'm fine with rolling my dice, if that helps you, no problem at all.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> hate to burst the bubble guys but... that little set of spot and listen checks took me around half an hour to do, so if you dont mind... once combats begin to rear their ugly heads, please roll your own dice, its too much for one guy to handle!
> 
> also if anyone wants to use a skill or anything, just say what you want  to do and include the dice roll. ill let you know if you can (in which case the roll counts), or cant (in which case it doesnt matter). but i do think tha twill save time in the game especially with people posting from different time zones (im GMT +1 if anyone cares)




Ok, thanks for trying.  I'll roll my own dice, np.


----------



## rowport (Aug 8, 2006)

*Sorry, Moving OOC stuff over here...*

...sorry I was so long in posting.  One of my coworkers has a pretty serious medical emergency and it is very chaotic here.

I am tracking down how to use Invisible Castle now, and will catch up on the action ASAP!!

EDIT: I could not find Nal's e-mail address in his profile to resend Nuan's sheet.  Just FYI, here it is: vehemerAThotmailDOTcom (Nalfeshnee)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

I've also finally got my hands on the ToB today (yay!) and finished up Tyrjon's sheet properly (and sent). 

And Nalfeshnee, have you given any more thought about using battlemaps in your game?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

Having some seperate threads for IC/OOC/Combat Declarations is a good idea, I think. 

You can check out my game here to see how I'm doing these things (links to the various threads are on the bottom of each opening post). Keeps the IC nicely clean and readable. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rowport (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Having some seperate threads for IC/OOC/Combat Declarations is a good idea, I think.
> 
> You can check out my game here to see how I'm doing these things (links to the various threads are on the bottom of each opening post). Keeps the IC nicely clean and readable.
> 
> ...



Holy cow, Thanee, those combat maps are pretty nifty!  

I like the idae of adding the thread hyperlinks in the main thread as well, that would save some time in looking up the other threads in the various Boards.


----------



## rowport (Aug 9, 2006)

*More OOC Stuff...*

A'koss-

I have no idea what most of the stuff in your post (below) means, but it all sounds really cool!      Is this from the new WOTC book about fighting styles, or what?

If it would tell me too much about your character, no worries.  I am just curious.

"Tyrjon's Maneuvers Readied: Burning Brand, Mountain Hammer, Emerald Razor, Burning Blade, Stone Bones and Sudden Leap. I've recently learned you cannot have more than 1 of the same maneuver readied at a time, so ignore what I've got in my writeup.

Tyrjon will switch to the "Step of the Wind" stance (swift action) if that will help lend him speed towards his goal, otherwise he will keep the "Child of the Shadow" stance on and use the "Sudden Leap" maneuver if jumping as a swift action will help (after a running start of course)."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Holy cow, Thanee, those combat maps are pretty nifty!




Thanks, I like how they work out as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

I think Tyrjon is using a class from the new Tome of Battle, which has these maneuvers, which can be used a limited time during each encounter.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

First up, Thanee - beautifully organized, 'nuff said.

Next, Rowport - yeah, I'm running a "Swordsage" from the Tome of Battle.

Maneuvers are combat moves that are spell-like in some regards (they get "used up" like a spell) but they all refresh after each encounter. The SS has a respectable pool of maneuvers to draw from, but you can only "prepare" a certain amount at any one time. Mountain Hammer for example can inflict bonus damage on a single strike and ignore both DR and Hardness. Sudden Leap allows me to make a jump check as a swift action - good if you have high ranks and want to move a short distance and still make a Full-round action. Etc, etc.

A stance is different, it's always "on". You only get a few of these and can switch between them as a swift action.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you create those maps Thanee? i tried though failed miserably 

as i said in the IC thread i will start a combat thread, linked to the other one to stop clutter.. this is still pretty much a learning experience for me (the main reason for the current combat was to get a bearing on thinsg so i know how to run the 'proper' one better, if you all know what i mean.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a javascript map.

Here's the script for THIS map, for example:

[SBLOCK]/* TERRAIN */

/* PROPS */

setObjectRectSolid( "a01", "`32", "barrenriver.png", "Barren River" );
setObjectRectSolid( "c01", "`10", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "c11", "_12", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "d13", "^15", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "e16", "]18", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "f19", "\\20", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "g21", "[22", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "h23", "z23", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "i24", "y24", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "k25", "w25", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "m26", "u26", "grass.png", "Grass" );
setObjectRectSolid( "o27", "r27", "grass.png", "Grass" );

setObject( "d03", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "e09", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "h05", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "i21", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "j13", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "l04", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "l17", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "n10", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "p02", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "q13", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "s20", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "t11", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "v17", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "y14", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "z08", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "]04", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );
setObject( "^11", "rubble.png", "Rubble" );


/* TEMP */

setCharacter( "k26", "giantfrog64.png", "Giant Frog", "", "", "", "NPC" );
setCharacter( "k26", "severely wounded64.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );

/* CHARACTERS */

/* !!! don't forget to change INFO below !!! */

setCharacter( "k25", "Aylor.png", "Aylor", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "k25", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "n19", "Eldwyn.png", "Eldwyn", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "n19", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "k27", "blank.gif", "Kordunn", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "k27", "severely wounded.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "m26", "Kylest.png", "Kylest", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "m26", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "k16", "Oog.png", "Oog/Elmus", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "k16", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "p21", "Selvaggio.png", "Selvaggio", "", "", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "p21", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );

setCharacter( "p17", "ridingdog.png", "Rover", "", "", "", "Mount" );
setCharacter( "p17", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );
setCharacter( "o22", "Intrepido.png", "Intrepido", "", "", "", "Animal Companion" );
setCharacter( "o22", "unscathed.gif", "", "", "", "", "" );

/* OPPONENTS */

/* !!! don't forget to change INFO below !!! */

/* EFFECTS */

/* LIGHT & SHADOW */

/* INFO */

setCharacter( "k25", "blank.gif", "Aylor", "Unarmed", "unscathed", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "n19", "blank.gif", "Eldwyn", "War Sling/Light Wooden Shield", "unscathed", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "k27", "blank.gif", "Kordunn", "Spiked Gauntlet", "severely wounded", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "m26", "blank.gif", "Kylest", "Greatsword", "unscathed", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "k16", "blank.gif", "Oog/Elmus", "-", "unscathed", "", "PC" );
setCharacter( "p21", "blank.gif", "Selvaggio", "Holly & Mistletoe", "unscathed", "", "PC" );

setCharacter( "p17", "blank.gif", "Rover", "Bite", "unscathed", "", "Mount" );
setCharacter( "o22", "blank.gif", "Intrepido", "Bite", "unscathed", "", "Animal Companion" );

setCharacter( "k26", "blank.gif", "Giant Frog", "Tongue/Bite", "severely wounded", "", "NPC" );
/* setCharacter( "k27", "blank.gif", "Giant Frog", "Tongue/Bite", "severely wounded", "", "NPC" ); */
setCharacter( "l26", "blank.gif", "Giant Frog", "Tongue/Bite", "severely wounded", "", "NPC" );
setCharacter( "l27", "blank.gif", "Giant Frog", "Tongue/Bite", "severely wounded", "", "NPC" );[/SBLOCK]

Normally it needs only one command per character and a few to set up some terrain. I've added some more to make it look prettier and to add health bars, lighting and such. 

I like THIS one especially. 

The script for that is a little more intimidating than the one posted above. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, I need Imp Init.  "Kyran stands around dumbly as the giant toadman viciously slaughters the bewildered addle-cove."   :\


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

One downside of that map above, apart from a little time needed to get used to it, is that you need webspace to upload it and link to it. 

There are many other options, like using Excel (screenshot) or some paint program to make a map as a single picture file, which can be appended.

It's even possible to use code tags in the forum and 'paint' a simple map with ASCII.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol, Planescape Roguelike.  Man that would be messed up.  Nice maps by the way Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

Of course, if you're feeling a little on the ambitious side, and don't mind spending... oh, _a couple o' hours_ building your maps, you could always go the Neverwinter Nights/Photoshop route.    



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> ...Damn... he noticed...



Damn right! That's my best trick at this level!   



> 20% miss chance = 23



Ouch... 



> the bolt hits you, though it is more luck than keen sight.



Yeah, but you'll forgive me if I don't drop' my CE 'till these guys are greasy smears at my feet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, cool map, and kind of ironic too.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

its a shame not everyone spends the same amount of time on the forums, or at least come son regularly. things would be much quicker that way

Dire Lemming = re your last post IC: that was in an sblock becasue it wasnt you who was seeing that  and wouldnt you like to know


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to know, Kyran saw them so I think he ought to know where he was looking when he did.  Even without looking at the sblock things don't add up.

EDIT: Oh I'm so subtle. Mwhaha


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, welcome to the wonderful world of MB gaming... 

I've been running a MB game for last 9 months now and a good fight with a dozen combatants on the map (PCs and Enemies) will typically take us about a _month_ to resolve.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

they _appear_ to not add up...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

So is that an official rule zero no?  Or are you just messing with me to see how long I can keep talking without revealing anything specific?  

Or are you simply doubting my abilities in deductive reasoning?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

twelve players is a lot though... but then agian my real-life sessions never number over 4 players. my group seems happy with 3-4 players which is great for combats - i remember runnig one with 7 players once... gives me nightmares trying to remember. it wasnt the amount of PCs that was scary, rather the amount of enemies. Almost a whole session would be wasted on such combats and the post combat sequence (mopping up, looting etc)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

Oi, no. Sorry I didn't make that clear, that's a dozen _combatants_, not players. My group is currently at *5* PCs (originally 6).


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> its a shame not everyone spends the same amount of time on the forums, or at least come son regularly. things would be much quicker that way




Yep, because of issues like this, it's usually better to make combats round by round with players declare actions for the round and then resolve them all in one go (if a player does not post an action in time, just control the PC for that round in a reasonable fashion).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh come on Nalf, Please don't do the silent treament on me!  You can ask anyone who knows me in RL and they'll tell you that I can't take a hint!  


EDIT: So can I no longer see them?  Do I have to make another spot check to keep watching them?  What's the deal?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanee: yes i saw that on your combat thrad on a few others too. i'll do that 

Dire Lemming: put it this way. In the 'panic' of combat, i coubt you are able to keep your eye on them costantly. at first you saw three figures. when you next looked (seeing Tyrjon's attack, probably) you saw two. And its your action now


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh ok, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

Dire Lemming its your action, if you wouldnt mind posting... thanks. and Noch goes after (beginning round 2)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm working on it, Kyran isn't exactly a combat powerhouse, he mostly tries to avoid violence.  Look, I'm sorry if I'm annoying but I'm just a bit confused right now.

I just realized that A'koss had to have looked in the sblock saying that Kyran had spotted the snipers in order to have Tyrjon look for them in the first place.  So it all evens out in the end.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2006)

In my game, I also encourage my players to state their preferred actions in any situation they can think of in case they are unable to post in a timely fashion.  That way I don't do something silly when I am trying to make the round move along by assuming their actions... like make the mage engage in hand-to-hand combat.

Ironically, when I did implement this the player of the mage stated that his preferred action was to cast _shield_ and engage in melee with his quarterstaff.  With a strength of 16, he actually has the second highest kill total in game.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

I was also wondering, if there are any planes you'd like to go to or certain creatures you'd like to meet. Perhaps i can incorporte them into the adventure at some point.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

ive been messing around with the nwn toolset and come up with some decent maps and creaturs to represent round by round encounters. 

now could anyone please explain to me if it is possible for a mere mortal as myself to transplant such a map to photoshop (if indeed such a thig is possibe) without me killing myself in frustration?


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome!!

Okay Nalfeshnee, it's very easy. This is what you do...

Stay in the NWN toolset, bring your map into an overhead view and hit F11 to get a full screen view. Uncheck all the little elements you don't want showing up on your map (like starting point, the little green arrows pointing towards doors), then just take a screengrab at the magnification you want. 

Then simply go into photoshop and paste it into your template.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> I was also wondering, if there are any planes you'd like to go to or certain creatures you'd like to meet. Perhaps i can incorporte them into the adventure at some point.



I like to be surprised myself...   

But as far as planes go, Mechanus, Acheron, the Gate Towns of the Outlands, the City of Brass, Dis, Ysgard, the Astral and the Plane of Infinite Portals are always good fun.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks... lets see how i do! any way of getting a grid on the screenshot?


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> thanks... lets see how i do! any way of getting a grid on the screenshot?



You will have to set up a grid in photoshop on a separate layer. It's also better that way so that you can control the grid's opacity (I usually like to have mine semi-transparent so it's not too stark on the image).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

would i need a plug in for that of is it just a case of doing it by hand?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

ok im trying to upload a picture now but its not working... its telling me to notify the webmaster 

edit: apparantly it worked. ignore the pic i was just trying things out.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> would i need a plug in for that of is it just a case of doing it by hand?



By hand. What I did was set in my Photoshop Prefs a grid the size that I wanted, then used it as a template to lay down a proper grid with the line tool. When finished, Select the grid and stroke it with the color you want.

If you want, I can simplify my own PSD file (make it very basic), zip it up and post a link here for you to pick it up if you think that'll be easier.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

that would be very helpful thanks


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, you can pick up my PSD grid template file here. 

You'll note that in the layer folders for the sample creature and character I've included layers for their threatened areas (to 5 ft and 10 ft), but they're currently turned off. I turn them on when resolving the round, but leave them off when uploading the map for players' viewing. I used to leave them on in the final maps but I found that it ruined the beautiful NWN backgrounds so now it's up to the player's to keep an eye out for meandering into other creatures threatened areas...    

Let me know if you have any troubles with it.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

ive posted a map up on the IC thread, missing a grid. i was thinking of a larger grid - maybe 30x30 grid so as not to obscure too much detail.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> ive posted a map up on the IC thread, missing a grid. i was thinking of a larger grid - maybe 30x30 grid so as not to obscure too much detail.



You mean larger squares? You can always scale the existing one up if you wanted to, then crop off the excess. It should hold together okay.

Just had a look at the IC thread - the map looks _*great*_ !


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a pretty small one, buti think it woks out ok. at least now we all know whose where. though the map doesnt perfectly match what i had in mind, it will do for this combat. the others will be redisigned around the nwn maps, so whould be better than this one. 

(course some terrain will need a stretch of the imagination. plains of red grass and writhing trees in the Abyss, for instance )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a pretty nice map, except Kyran isn't on it.     Do you have the CEP content pack? That has alot of stuff if you can get it to work, I couldn't though.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

When you have the CEP pack loaded the easiest way to make use of it is to always start with the default CEP starter module. That way it has all the stuff already loaded.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

Kyran is on it i just forgot to label him...sorry. ill update it next round. (he's near the middle, just above the grimlock, having just disarmed him)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, ok.

Um, is it really Tyrjon's turn again?  I thought he just went, and I know Kyran hasn't gone yet.

Oh wait I see, that was just the action he wanted to do on his turn, nm.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

Where did that Grimlock come from, anyways? I think I have seen it or heard from it the first time on that map. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2006)

Pay no mind to that Grimlock behind the curtain.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

The grimlock was the third sniper, previously described as an eyeless greyskinned creature


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, I hate grimlocks, when you descriped it the first thing that poped into my mind was the picture in the DMG and I said out loud, "Ah crap not a grimlock."  I guess things that are missing body parts really freak me out.  At least casting daylight won't help it at all.

I have a question concerning light, would you rule that creatures with Darkvision also have low light vision?  In other words, they can see in color like low light conditions but only in black and white in total darkness.

In relation to your last IC post, Kyran's actions sort of rely on whether or not that angry Grimlock decides to smash in his head or not so...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

Dire Lemming: that picture freaks me out too  
It depends on the condion, but in total darkness no - it is black-and-white only, though slight illumination (torch-light, starlight) will show colours. at the moment you can see colour - there is just enough light for that


A'Koss: when are you going to post those rolls


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> The grimlock was the third sniper, previously described as an eyeless greyskinned creature




Ahh... the picture slowly becomes more clear. 

Anyways, from my judgement, Llyra won't be able to follow what's going on very well (it is really dark there, right?), that's why she will simply delay for now... and keep protecting Rubious.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

Hm, I assume that neither of us Aasimars have used daylight yet today.  I may consider it if I get a chance.  If nothing else Kyran might as well hand Llyra his lantern after the combat if he survives.

Nalf, I edited my last post just as you made yours, could you reread my post?  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

_if_ he survives? what kind of thinking is that for an agent of goodness?  check the IC thread for its action


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2006)

The kind that realizes that he's just been shot and there's an angry Grimlock "staring" at him who doesn't have the same qualms about taking life that he does.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Okay guys, polish off that githyanki and gimme a hand! The evil eye hath cast it's baleful gaze upon my e-lectronic dice!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

and with that act of barbarism im off to let you sort out this unexpected mess (it should not have been like this...)  :\


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Okay, just saw the Grimlock's hit on Kyran there... (and +8 damage?! Are all these guys higher level than us?!)   

Llyra... _might_ want to think about getting into the mix now. 

And if it doesn't turn around *real soon*, I'm thinking a "strategic regrouping to a moderately distant location" might be order.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

ill tell you what tehy were after the combat and its embarassing, really. See you tomorrow...i hope


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

Barbarians are very powerful at low levels already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2006)

It didn't really have to be high level.  18 at first level, +4 racial modifier to strength strength is 22 +6.  Add the rage bonus of +4 and it's 26 +8.  Level 3 barbarian is ECL 5.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking over that too and I agree the barbarian doesn't have to be that high level, just maxed out. 

That said, it's likely they are all technically around our level, just "maxed out" in a similar way. The two archer's I'm dealing with both fire with +8 to hit. Ow. Tyrjon can't hit that good...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

+8 to hit is pretty low even for a warrior (NPC class).

At 4th level they got that with Str 14 and nothing special (just Weapon Focus and a MW weapon).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

Tch... +8 is pretty low?  My 4th level rogue is +8/+8 to hit with a dual wield, and I was pretty proud of that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2006)

The thing is, it's +8 to damage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> The thing is, it's +8 to damage.




Are you sure it was +8 damage, or was it a critical hit?  If it is +8 damage... I think I'm switching to my ranged weapon.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Tch... +8 is pretty low?  My 4th level rogue is +8/+8 to hit with a dual wield, and I was pretty proud of that.




+8 with dual wielding as a 4th-level rogue is pretty good, it's effectively +11.

For a 4th-level warrior with a single weapon its pretty low.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was +8 damage, or was it a critical hit?  If it is +8 damage... I think I'm switching to my ranged weapon.





Nalf actually told me what his damage die and modifier was in the sblock, so yes, +8.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

+8 damage for a grimlock is no great deal, especially considering that he's screaming a lot and weilding a big axe


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

I still plan on nailing him from a distance.  I'm not going toe to toe with that monster.  Heck, if I was a paladin I'd still rather get out a bow.

Anyway, my electric dice rolling has sucked so far.  Get the gith Nuan!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2006)

Ugh, I just realized that bards can't get Whelm, how annoying.  A rather bizarre choice to only allow it to Manipulators aside from Sorcerers and Wizards of course, but oh well.  See the thing is I didn't have access to the PH2 when I was making my character but since he doesn't like killing I thought it would be a good spell.  I just remembered for certain that Manipulators got it and assumed that Bards, being for combat centric, did as well.  Heh, maybe they only gave it to the manipulator because it seems less powerful, never mind the fact that dealing non-lethal damage is allot harder than dealing lethal damage almost all the time, and still lets you finish off your helpless foe. Bah, this is so annoying.  What should I do Nalf?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 13, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What should I do Nalf?




just take another spell


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, how about Stay the Hand, that would have been a great spell to have about a round ago!   :\


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

Only in theory. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Aug 14, 2006)

And where's Nuan? I haven't heard a blow struck in anger all day.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2006)

Could still be dealing with the work stuff


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> And where's Nuan? I haven't heard a blow struck in anger all day.



LOL  Funny!  

I liked the "Toadman" bit, too, Dire Lemming.  LOL

Thanks for the vote of support, Raylis, but ironically it was just stupid timing.  I just got back from GenCon- which was *fantastic*, btw, especially with the chaos earlier in the week.  Actually, I had to skip the first day because of work and drive separately, which led me to a big ol' speeding ticket and $24 parking *per day*...  But I digress.  My point is: this year GenCon got rid of the internet terminals!!!  Blast it.  I would make that stronger, but this is a family board.    Anyway... I am just now catching up on the thread.

I know my credibility is shot to... heck... with you guys already being so unreliable, but I can only try to make it up to y'all!  <sniff>  *JUST IN CASE*...  I am also scheduled to fly out to London on Thr. for a week.  Given the terrorist threat there, I have no idea what is going to happen with my flight schedule, but the crazy-strict security rules will now prevent me from bringing my laptop on the plane.  So, it is possible that I will be iffy again for *another* week.

Sorry, dudes.  Honestly, my life is not ususally this complicated.  In fact, I thought I was pretty boring generally.  LOL  What can I say?   

EDIT: PS - Nal, I really like the map.  The graphics are impressive.  (And, I love that Nuan is properly red.  Otherwise, he might get offended.  And, we would not want that.  LOL)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2006)

Good news!  You get to strike again, that was just your attack of opportunity.  You also have your normal attack to conduct.  After that, you can get closer to that grimlock if you want.  I'll cover you with my handy bow.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Nuan: if you think you might have problems in posting, let me know and i'll handle the characer actions for you, to keep things moving. just let me know what he'd do and i'll do my best to follow suit.


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Nuan: if you think you might have problems in posting, let me know and i'll handle the characer actions for you, to keep things moving. just let me know what he'd do and i'll do my best to follow suit.



Got it!  Thanks.  I am certainly OK for a few more days here this week and will be reliable (honest!).  I am flying out on Thursday, and will post again here in the OOC thread about more details.

Do you realize that I cannot take books or iPods on the plane?  That is an 8-hour flight, man!  Ouch!      Stupid terrorists.   Go find another useful way to express yourself.


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Good news!  You get to strike again, that was just your attack of opportunity.  You also have your normal attack to conduct.  After that, you can get closer to that grimlock if you want.  I'll cover you with my handy bow.



D'oh!  Sorry, Deuce.  I saw your post after I declared my action to help Kyran.  If I get the potion to him, the Grimlock is my next destination.  He seems like a fun opponent for Nuan!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> Stupid terrorists.




No kidding.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

yup


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2006)

aye


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

Folks-

Re-reading my message, I realized that I might have given the impression that terrorism is to be taken lightly; that was not my intent.  Sorry if I offended anybody by worrying about its impact on my flight- that is pretty selfish.

Also: my co-worker is doing OK.  He is back out of the hospital, and making some life-changes that will hopefully improve his health.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

none taken on my part...

its good to hear about the co-worker


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2006)

None taken here, rowport. IMO you should be a bit worried about your flight; you'd be barmy not to. Terrorism isn't a light subject but I think everyone can breathe a little better that Scotland Yard _caught_ those planes and the terrorists before some truely awful happened. Talking with my aunt the other day about what happened and her comment is that soon we might have to fly naked ^_^ humor usually helps lighten a heavy subject like this.

Glad to hear that your co-worker is okay, and when you do ly out have a safe one ^_^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2006)

What? Books?!  What could a terrorist do with a book?  Club someone over the head? :\


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

'tis a crazy world we live in where things like plastic knives and hairpins are considered lethal weapns. in the right hands, i suppose they are.

i have had some very nasty paper cuts from my fiend folio when it was still new. nowadays all the page edges are brown and faded and... sweat encrusted from overuse.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Raylis... we need you its your action (maybe we can finish this round so ican post the new 'grid'


----------



## Raylis (Aug 15, 2006)

posted

Nalf, if I was mistaken about my position then I'll force one of my cure mod wounds potions down Kyran's throat

Healing Potion (2d8+3=11)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

last thing i knew you were in the corner with Rubious. You can change the action to apply the potion if youd prfer (i know Kyran would)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2006)

BTW, Nalfashnee, when you copy a post (with colors and other formatting) it's easiest to quote the post normally and then just remove the quote tags in the editor. Then all the formatting will be kept as in the original post. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rowport (Aug 15, 2006)

Nalfashnee-

I dig the little puddle of blood spilling out of Kyran on your map.  LOL

Just keep swimming, Kyran!  Nuan will cure you next round!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 15, 2006)

rowport said:
			
		

> I dig the little puddle of blood spilling out of Kyran on your map. LOL



Yeah, it's the little touches that make it feel like... home.   

I only wish they would stop pushing back the release of NWN 2 - now that will be an awesome battlemap generator.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 15, 2006)

> um... the should be next to each other but because im using the nwn engine, i cannot place creatures on upper storeys wit hany regularity - i have to place them in a specific position or they may disappear or jump down a storey, so yes they are adjacent to each other



Ah, okay. No worries then!   I haven't tried using the NWN characters to represent PCs before so I have no idea of the troubles involved.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

glad you like it (i doubt Dire Lemming cares for it much... oh don't worry you'll be cured soon )

haven't heard much about nwn2 to be honest


----------



## A'koss (Aug 15, 2006)

From a battlemap creating perspective, apart from the vastly improved graphics and lighting NWN2 will have "morphable" terrain so you can create mountains, rolling hills, sheer cliffs, and so on.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

ooh.. you mean hills that are not always sheer cliffs?


----------



## A'koss (Aug 15, 2006)

That has been the single biggest shortcoming of the NWN toolset. It makes all my outdoor maps look like they were built atop lego blocks.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

i know what you mean. sounds interesting


----------



## rowport (Aug 15, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> From a battlemap creating perspective, apart from the vastly improved graphics and lighting NWN2 will have "morphable" terrain so you can create mountains, rolling hills, sheer cliffs, and so on.



There were brief demos of NWN2 at GenCon.  The graphics are *incredible*.  My buddy and I agreed that neither of our PCs were good enough to run the program, though.    

There were not running games (i.e. you just looked at the screens as the staff did the demos), but my sense of the gameplay is identical to NWN, just with much better graphics and effects.

It is supposed to be out in November.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

hopefulyl character generation will be better than points buy  i much prefer baldur's gate with its unlimited dice rolling potential! i once made a character with 5 18's... it took me a few hours and the other ability was a 6 but still


----------



## Raylis (Aug 16, 2006)

I have fond memories of the Baldur's Gate rolling system


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2006)

It's pretty much guaranteed that it'll be point buy only.  Allowing rolling would cause complaints about balance.  Same reason the RPGA "Living" games uses point buy.  Now days the gaming industry is ruled by greed.  If one way leads to more profit developers will follow it, regardless of any other details.  It doesn't help that most people will eat whatever they're fed and insist that they enjoy it, viciously insulting anyone who disagrees.  I personally don't think it's possible to get people to think for themselves, people like being controled.  So the only way to get things the way you want them is by convincing the mindless masses that they want them that way too.  Control the consumers, control greed.  I've got no idea how to do that though.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

and all that... leads to points buy rather than rolling! lol 

i do agree with you regarding balance, expecially with multiplayer games, where youd get some poor guy sticking with his first rolls and someone else like me ) rolling ad nauseum until he struck gold. its not really fair.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

Just another reason I prefer my CRPGs single player.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

it is your action now btw


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

[sblock=rowport]how are you planning on meeting the non-game prerequisites for your prestige class? because... there could be a high-up doomguard watching at any time, if you know what i mean[/sblock]


----------



## rowport (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nuan's Plans*

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Honestly, I had kind of lost track of the PrC prereqs focusing on the immediate actions!  That sounds kind of like what Nuan would do, anyway!  LOL

Well, he needs to:
1. Sunder a weapon
2. Scatter 500 gp into a crowd
3. Destroy a building

He will not get the Improved Sunder feat until next level, which will make #1 very difficult, and does not have enough jink for #2 yet.  And #3... I have no idea!  Once he levels up I imagine that the first two would be easy enough to accomplish, and I will have time to think about #3- maybe using a Necklace of Fireballs and/or Alchemist's Fire to burn a building down.  As for getting the witnesses, he is nothing if not subtle   so I imagine that getting the Doomguard's attention should not be a problem.  If nothing else, he will continue to fairly loudly proclaim its principles in public settings, as he did in the inn at the start of the game.[/sblock]

OOC: Also, in case I miss a post when I fly out tomorrow, I posted all of Nuan's actions and rolls for his next round.  It is in the game post (edited) from earlier today.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes thanks, i read it in the IC thread. ill keep track of that for you


----------



## A'koss (Aug 16, 2006)

Just to let you know, I'm at work right now and won't be able to post for 6-7 hours yet. If you want Nalfeshnee, you can make my action for me.

First I'll reactivate the child of darkness stance, then I'll use the flaming maneuver that gives me extra reach, attack the guy in front of me (and desert wind maneuvers give me extra damage), and possibly gain an AoO if that other sniper fires his crossbow before my next action.

Thanks!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

sure but it is your round right now! ill do thea action for you if you can't post


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

How far away is the skeleton from the grimlock now (need to know that for the next action and figured I would ask ahead not to hold up things later )?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

touching


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn this gith... I keep swinging, but the highest roll I have so far is an 11 on the d20.  And I keep rolling some pretty low scores on the damage table when I do hit...  And I thought Lady Luck and I had a working relationship.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 16, 2006)

the first nat 1 of the game! Oi...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

your'e up next Raylis... lets see if yo ucan do any better


----------



## Raylis (Aug 16, 2006)

it's up, had to edit it some b/c the editor in me didn't like my puncuation ^_^


----------



## A'koss (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for getting my post in there Nalfeshnee!

At work I just don't have enough time to break in and do a proper IG post. :\

Ahh... and having a closer look at Tyrjon's damage I can see it should be +9, rather than +4 as it's a desert wind strike.

Thanks.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Please correct me if im wrong but you can only make 1 swift action every round, and he used one to get the 10 ft. reach. or is there a different rule for those? ill amend it if im wrong (though i did forget to add +1.5 Str becasue the weapon was in two hands, which i have added to my notes).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

Am I able to switch to my crossbow as a single move action, or must I put my blades away first?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

it would need to be two move actions (since its two blades youre putting away. if it was one blade i'd allow it)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

Of course Noch could make things go faster by dropping them, but he'd never do that to his babies.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

nice to read little insights into a character


----------



## A'koss (Aug 17, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Please correct me if im wrong but you can only make 1 swift action every round, and he used one to get the 10 ft. reach. or is there a different rule for those? ill amend it if im wrong (though i did forget to add +1.5 Str becasue the weapon was in two hands, which i have added to my notes).



Yes, you can only make one swift action per round, but the extra damage comes from "Insightful Strike" which is a 4th level class ability and automatically applies to all Desert Wind strikes (no activation for it).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, ill change that right now...


----------



## A'koss (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Thanks. 

Okay, I'm just heading off to work now and won't be back for oh... about 12-13 hours. If my action comes up early feel free to post for me if you want.

1. As the Aasimar has fallen to Kryan's suggestion, Tyrjon can ignore him this round.

2. If it looks like we can get them to surrender this round, Tyrjon won't press the attack. 

3. However if the hobgoblin continues to attack, he'll reactivate his _Child of Shadows _stance on his action (Move Action).

4. Then his next maneuver will be the _Sapphire Nightmare Blade _maneuver on the hobgoblin (Standard Action).[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

ok thanks. anyone else want to post likely actions, please do so (i'll put more of an emphasis on this in the combat thread once we get to the next combat)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering, how do you guys feel about random encounters? I know they wpuld slow things down a grat deal, but they can be entertaining and a good way to show the character of a plane (especially if not a combat encounter). Just wondering what you thought about that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

I think random encounters are appropiate since they show that its a dangerous world, and even though the heros are out saving the world before bed time, there are still other lives and adventures unrelated to them.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with Deuce (harsh time frame for saving the world though..j/k) and I think some more encounters will help build our teamwork and show what everyone can so we can coordinate our actions...our characters may know what everyone can do but we as players don't


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting to hear that. The group i roleplay with dislikes truly random encounters, though i quite like them, within reason. Climate-terrain-based encounters i like, becasue it shows something of the area you are in, as do NPC encounters, which may show something about the area's culture


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess as long as they're not all just hack and slash then I don't mind.  Can't really say for sure though.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

I have no problems with random encounters (that make sense in the environment).

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

ok, so ill control your character if a fight breaks out (it shouldnt)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, within reason I don't mind random encounters either. Sometimes just witnessing random encounters unfold between unrelated groups or creatures in their natural habitat and deciding whether to get involved or not can be just as interesting.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

ok, so ill about fitting some 'random' encouners in some areas


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

I just want to say that after all those bad misses, I'm happy to see the law of averages finally snapped back in our favor.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

All things even out (hopefully in the end) though good luck in the opeoning rounds is always better than the other way round (it saves resources, if nothing else)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

What was that about Dire Lemming?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

Well here's what I posted in response to your IC post:



> OOC: Let's see, I'll try to do this like one of those "Never Fear Shakspeare" books, or whatever they're called.
> 
> "Celestials can 'fall' into evil, and fiends can 'rise' into good.  So why would I judge you base only on your race?  I don't even know your name, so how could I know you history (and therefor how he got this way)?  Still, you were willing to talk to me(and that must mean something).  I wonder though, why you're trying to get your 'friends' free as well, especially after Oortah said he would kill you if you told us what you were doing here. (which of course is what he's offering to tell me to get them free.  Circular illogic?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

i meant the grey part


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok, now _I'm_ confused, nothing Rezgull the Aasimar has said since Kyran's little speech makes any sense to me, First he suddenly changed his mind about exchanging information for freedom.  Now he seems to think that Kyran has offered to let him go for nothing, and is mumbling about hopefully figurative music.  He also hasn't answered a single question, sheesh.  Was this your intention Nalf?  Cause I really have no idea how to proceed from here.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 19, 2006)

Do I have to come up there and start an ear collection...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

Well it certainly might help him pay attention, but I don't think that kind of thing follows Kyran's beleif that horrible mutilation isn't the answer.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 19, 2006)

I know, I was just being facetious... Tyrjon's not _that _bloodthirsty.  

_(Hmmm... maybe he should start stitching the hobgoblin's ear back on before anyone notices...)_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Dire Lemming: he has said tha the cant say anything


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2006)

Apparently a fevered imagination is more creative, I've had a fever for the past few days and I just came up with an idea for a weird magic item.  Course it probably has something to do with watching Hikaru no Go on Toonami Jetstream, but whatever.

Ok, so this outsider of some sort, probably evil, stole the souls of mortals and was a general menace, then one day he was challenged to a game of Go by a mortal.  Cocky as he was he accepted immediately, but he lost and was trapped inside the Go board.  Then the mortal went and hid it somewhere and that was the end of it for a long time.  The fiend was pretty pissed because all he could do while trapped in the board was play Go against all the souls that he had trapped and were now trapped with him.  Of course he did get pretty good.  Also, he eventually figured out how to tap into his victims' intellects' and use them to increase his own mental abilities.  Sweet huh?  So if anyone finds the board the fiend will try to speak with them and convince them to release him, so on and so forth.  Also, if someone plays Go on the board and loses their soul get trapped.


----------



## rowport (Aug 20, 2006)

*Nuan's Status*

Hey, guys!  I am over in England now, and as I guessed, getting internet access is fairly spotty.  I will check in as often as I can; otherwise, during the conversations/interrogations, Nuan will follow the group's lead and say "Hrm" frequently.  

If we spot any Doomguard, he will get more interested...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

Dire Lemming: sounds like a cross between jumanji and aladdin's lamp to me  interesting though... hmmm...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2006)

Fear not adventurers, Noch will save the aasimar with a solid pommel strike to the back of the head.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

The aasimar was the weakest of the NPC's... oddly enough the only one no one attacked in the combat 

and in the most recent battlemap, it looks like Tyrjon is up to something naughty in the corner, with that Ho.  sorry about that


----------



## A'koss (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice one Noch.   

I was afraid we'd have to chase the little berk all over the Hive....


----------



## A'koss (Aug 20, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> and in the most recent battlemap, it looks like Tyrjon is up to something naughty in the corner, with that Ho.  sorry about that



_"Where's my money b***h ?!"_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2006)

No problem.  Law of averages kicking in now for our benefit.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 21, 2006)

I see Tyrjon and Kyran are going to have an interesting time adventuring together...


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2006)

how do you code a spoiler tag so it shows as a person's name rather than 'spoiler'?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

[ sblock = name ] (without spaces of course )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot there's also some legend about that evil Go board granting true imortaility or something.  Otherwise there wouldn't be much incentive to play now would there?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 24, 2006)

? wtf?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 24, 2006)

The legend of Go With Your Bad Self?  Noch is quietly hiding, and looking out for trouble as the team discusses where to enter first.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2006)

Read my posts on this page, everything shall become clear.

The one before the last one to be exact.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah continuity makes things clear now...to a certain extent (I dont get toonami where i live - my knowledge of such things is linited to Clone Wars)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2006)

Well toonami is actually just the name of a certain time in the programming of the cartoon network, but they usually have sort of "middle-core" anime on.  Nothing too mature, but at least they don't show Pokemon.  Then they have those other shows like Samurai Jack, Justice League, and Clone Wars.  Basically they like to have stuff that isn't completely idiotic and/or kiddy but I don't suppose you care about that.    Anyway my idea really didn’t have too much to do with it.  They just have an online streaming thing with new shows and one is about a kid who meets a ghost trapped in a Go board. (who isn't evil)

So I guess while I had a bad fever the ideas kind of melted together in my mind and I got a Go board possessed by a soul-stealing fiend.  Hm maybe it should grant wishes... eh whatever.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

that's very interesting. I had a gelugon do that to a PC who wanted to get +1 Int once. He fell in with the wrong crowd and got pretty screwed over.

I thought you mean the channel. in europe we get cartoon network, toonami and boomerang amongst various other CN channels i forget, but theyre digital/satellite only (luxuries i dont have, Im afraid )


----------



## rowport (Aug 25, 2006)

*I'm Back!*

Hey, there, Planescapers!  I am back in the US of A safe and sound, although more than a little jet-lagged.    Sorry I fell out of action entirely during the last week; it was much harder to find internet hot spots in London than in Chicago, and when I did find them, they were expensive!  Bummer.  Anyway...  I will check out the IC thread and catch up.  Thanks for your patience!   

EDIT: PS - I do not have the slightest idea what you are talking about in this thread, Dire Lemming!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

Everything in London is expensive. 

Good to hear about your safe return. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, nice to see you back


----------



## rowport (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Everything in London is expensive.



The 2:1 exchange rate Poundollar did not help!  *GAK*!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome back Rowport...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

Man, I knew something was wrong, we were all just way too upbeat without Nuan.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 27, 2006)

WB stateside


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2006)

> But they should be flatfooted so that would cancel out




Agile bunch... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

Once again i find myself confused  The pipes provide concealment (bonuses to AC) while they should (hopefully for you) be flat-footed (penalties to AC) which should cancel out


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2006)

Heh, sorry. I know it wasn't exactly obvious what I meant...

If the pipes provide cover, that is a +4 bonus to AC. In order to cancel that out (completely), they need to be rather agile (Dex 18). 

And I was only kidding there, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

it wasnt an exact thing and on worry none of them are Dex 18  though ill rule that the pipes only provide +2 AC (its not very thick cover)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, I had expected, that you would not give them the full cover bonus there. As I said, I was just kidding. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm just being paranoid


----------



## A'koss (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm feeling a little bad for Dire Lemming's character here (Kryan). Here's a guy who wants to get the job done with as little bloodshed as possible... surrounded by (at least several) PCs who probably prefer to things just the opposite.   

I've also noticed our PC's employer appears to lean on the good side of the street and I'm wondering if this adventure should have been looking to recruit more "good" adventurers.


The initial recruitment line for the adventure looked like this...

_"The first idea (and the main one im concentrating on for now) is the moraly ambiguous one, where neutral characters fit in best. mercenaries, sell-swords, and generally characters who do not give a flying-monkey's arse about who they work for and who theryre opposing."_


And that's how I've been looking at it up until now. Now I'm afraid Tyrjon and Noch are going to get the party _fired_ before we even get out of these sewers!   I have no problem leaning Tyrjon more towards the light but with his current alignment "sparing" the enemy is only worthwhile if he gets something out of it. And in his eyes, the fewer enemies he leaves alive in their wake the better.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I think Noch's been slowly converting our 'cleric' employer.  First he hated Noch for his bloodthirstiness, and now he's almost pointing out targets... hmmm... maybe Noch can start a church and convert him as first priest.

Noch only really goes after people he feels is a threat.  That's why he knocked out the guy who surrendered earlier.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

my original recruitment requirements still stand, its just the first PC oes not really fit inwith that idea. Same with Dire Lemming's character, who i brought in to bring in a bit of some moral balanacing, though... he's having a hard time now i'll admit, though there will be many many opportunities for him to do something later on where the tongue will be a better choice than the fist.

I'll intorduce more opportunities for variation in reslving encounter later on. admittedly, these first two did lean towards the combat side


----------



## A'koss (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds good Nalf...   

And just to let everyone know, I'll be away Sept. 3-5 on holidays. Feel free to NPC Tyrjon if necessary.




> ... maybe Noch can start a church and convert him as first priest.



With sufficient communal chocolate chip & pecan cookies and libations of 12-15 yr old Glenmorangie you could get Tyrjon to join.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 2, 2006)

speaking of which, where is Rowport? Havent heard of him since he got back


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2006)

There is a thread out there saying that some places are no longer able to access ENWorld.  I currently have two players with spotty or no connection to the site.  This started up sometime around 25 August.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 2, 2006)

ive had a few gateway timeouts lately but im sure that has nothing to do with it. well it does say he was last seen online yesterday so i dont think thats the problem


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice to see you back A'Koss


----------



## A'koss (Sep 9, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back A'Koss



 Thanks!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

The Rogues' Gallery is up, so post those character sheets


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2006)

My home computer is screwed up right now so I don't have access to any of the stuff I had saved on it.  Including my character sheet.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah the wonders of modern technology


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, heh, I also can't read my email online because the way it's set up it forwards everything to my computer and deletes it from my webmail.  And my dad, who set it up that way, is in chicago.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Here you go Dire Lemming. hope you can use it


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, I've edited my post in the combat thread, though I realize now that even tripping isn't likely to work. :\ Gee I sure use that smiley alot.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

best post it in the rogues' gallery (the link is in my sig)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

*Dire Lemming*:aasimar are a very diverse people. they could be 2nd, 3rd 4th etc generations and each genration would be different to another, not to mention the traits of celestial parent having a bearing on the situation.

an elf would be able to tell the age of an elf to a degree (give or take 25-50 years i guess ) but aasimar are different. Zenythri would be akin to aasimar since they are a planetouched race, though fellow zenythri would better be able to discern the age of another zenythri.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

Got the message that Noch got the hatch open.  I'm ready to help move these former prisoners out and see the Barmy King when everyone else is set.  I was thinking about dragging the bodies out for my cranium rat friends to feast upon, but since the bodies seemed half-dead I didn't want to insult my new buddies.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

ok... well theyre only just recently dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, but they seemed partly corrupted or diseased.  I'd rather give possible buddies fresh meat.  I mean, how would you feel if I offered you a two day old cheeseburger?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

really? why thank you


----------



## A'koss (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to give everyone a heads-up, the cable in my area is being upgraded over the next couple of days so I may be without net connection until it's fixed. Feel free to NPC Tyrjon 'till then if I'm not around. (I can already see my connection is pretty spotty...)

Tx.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 18, 2006)

sure. thanks for letting me know


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

well seems as though i too am having connection problems at home (my silly stoneage phone lines...) so ill be off the internet at home for anything up to a week, perhaps more, depending on the speed my phone company can repair the damage (hes me not being optimistic).
Just giving you all a warning. Ill post whenever i can to move things along and to let you know when ill be back


----------



## A'koss (Sep 19, 2006)

ouch.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Nalfeshnee.

A'koss:


> Llyra has something called "Adaptive Learning" (Use Magic Device) which sounds like it might do the trick... I hope.




That ability does absolutely nothing for Llyra. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That ability does absolutely nothing for Llyra.



oog.   

Hmm... does _anyone_ have UMD?


----------



## Raylis (Sep 22, 2006)

Noch


----------



## A'koss (Sep 22, 2006)

Our savior!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, as everyone knows, Noch is such the healing type... 

Seriously, though, I'd be more than willing to be group assassin/healer.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 23, 2006)

With one hand he kills, with the other he heals


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2006)

Noch giveth life and Noch taketh away.



Let's not get too crazy, I've seen your characters fight much more effectively.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you worried, that Noch becomes our first line of defense? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Sep 23, 2006)

It just occured to me that we don't have anyone who can actually _identify_ magic items. How much would it cost to have it done in Sigil? Maybe we can swing a deal with the Dustmen...?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> [sblock=Llyra]it depends what you took.[/sblock]
> 
> did anyone take anything from the room?




I suppose we took everything there with us, unless it was too much to carry. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 24, 2006)

Everything there?  What _was_ there anyway?  I thought it was just a room with chains and cages, and a trap door.  Did Noch ever get around to checking out what was on the other side of that trap door?


----------



## A'koss (Sep 26, 2006)

I assume we searched the room and the bodies thoroughly (taking 20) and took any gear and items that would sell for decent coin (masterwork & those items likely magical). This I consider to be adventurers' SOP.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2006)

I didn't open the door, but I did unlock it and cleared it for traps.  We figured it would be better if we waited.  Once my money gets counted that we've collected along the way, it will go to the pot for the wand of healing.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

ok... im bck and my connection problems are (fingers crossed) sorted out.

Since there was nothing to bulky in the room, i all assume you took any items of interest you found (well-crafted weapons, etc)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 10, 2006)

Kyran is getting lonesome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't worry.  Noch is the cuddling type.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 10, 2006)

If something violent doesn't happen soon Tyrjon's going to start singing in the rain... _and none of us want that._


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 10, 2006)

If _something_ doesn't happen soon I'll, well, I don't know.  Probably I'll wait some more and complain some more.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 10, 2006)

Any ideas as to what to do with the money remaining after we buy the cure stick?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2006)

We should invest it.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 12, 2006)

knowing how Sigil looks and how the "stars" are just the lights of people's kips, part of me keeps thinking "they should fix that sewer pipe or fix that gate to the EP of water" every time I see that it's raining   

no offense


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2006)

When I was a little kid I though rain was god's urine.  I always wondered why he was peeing on us and why it wasn't yellow.   Yeah, I was pretty messed up, not to say that I'm not now.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, it seems as though my internet connection at home is gone for the forseeable future. Now, i dont really know what to do regarding the campaign. I really want to continue it - we have had a slow start, i admit, though things are just about to get going (i promise).

What i can offer for the moment is this - i can only access the internet once a week or so until i get things fixed at home. Its not a lot i know, but i do want to keep this thing running so i figure a slow trickle is better than nothing, and i will be able to pick up again once i get my phone lines fized at home.

What do you guys say?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2006)

I say bring on the trickle!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 12, 2006)

good to hear. 'cause i really have some 'fun' planar stuff planned that i really want  to run.

Ill hurry things up a bit to get to the more inteesting parts.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, it's not like slower posting is going to take up more of my time, I don't see why stopping altogether would be preferable.  So I'm fine with the trickle.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 13, 2006)

trickle


----------



## A'koss (Oct 13, 2006)

Trickle away...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2006)

Sure, why not?

Have been a bit silent myself, but will have some more time next week again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, what did we do with the prisoner, have we been dragging him with us this whole time or did we leave him at the hostel?  If it was the latter Kyran would have made sure to warn them about the guy and also not to untie him.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 20, 2006)

Why don't we dump him off with the Sons of Mercy (and it probably wouldn't hurt to lrt them know what's going on either), unless you want to keep him around for interrogation...?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 20, 2006)

I would like to talk to him a bit.  There's allot that his Vhai'ik didn't tell us, so hopefully this fellow may know some of it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I guess Nalfeshnee was even busier than he thought he'd be.  

So, how about we invent that gold in a joint stock company?


----------



## Raylis (Oct 26, 2006)

Sigil _would_ be the place to find a stock market...you can find everything _else_ there


----------



## A'koss (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm... but I'm wondering if the ROI on commercial property here wouldn't be higher...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2006)

Not a stock market, a Joint Stock Company.  You give them your money and they invest it for you.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 29, 2006)

_zzzz... zzzz..._

**snort**

_blink... blink..._



_zzzz... zzzz...._


----------



## Raylis (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween, cutters



Anyone want to Trick-or-Treat in the cage ?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think anyone is home.


----------

